# 2 Staffy typpe dogs, both male. 1 b+w, 1 brindle seen in bassett area.



## AliceCollie (Oct 23, 2011)

I've just seen 2 staffy type dogs, both male, 1 b+w, 1 brindle in the bassett, southampton area. I've followed them for about 10 mins, no sign of owner, no collars. Very concerned as they went into the road about 4 times, and near to the avenue. I took a couple of leads but unfortunately neither of them had collars so there was no way for me to catch them.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I would phone the police as they are a danger to road users as well as themselves. It could be carnage ifthey keep running out into the road. They will take it from there.


----------

